# Food network



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

how many on this forum watch the food network? how about the cooking channel? or public tv with j pepin-etc. i can not watch hardly any of the food network. Chopped to me is just not realistic. beat bobby flay, no. i use to like the shows where the chefs cook different recipes. like the pioneer women or when emeril L had his shows on. mostly all reality cooking shows are just not realistic. alton brown has a good show on the cooking channel "good eats". drive in dinners and dives are all mostly repeats. keep in mind i am a chef and worked in clubs for 35 years. i retired.
ps i love julia child!


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I used to watch the Food Network, but I discovered that it was not good for my waistline. Somehow I always came away from watching it hungry.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am getting so tired from all those cooking channels and bake show. I am fed up with it.


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

I like some of the Alton Brown stuff, but the competition shows bug me. Food, like music, should not be about competition. Plus there is entirely too much hugging, manufactured drama and endless spouting of hackneyed catchphrases for my taste. "That's what I'm talking 'bout!" "You da man!" Feh. 

My wife loves it, though.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I used to watch Top Chef years ago, it was fun. It does get repetitive after a while.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I watch 24 kitchen...


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I don´t have a TV and if I had one I would not be able to watch the Food Network.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

motoboy said:


> I like some of the Alton Brown stuff, but the competition shows bug me. Food, like music, should not be about competition.


Just the opposite in my case. I'm bored to death with cooking shows unless there is a competition. My wife and I regularly watch Top Chef together; it's not easy finding tv programs that we both enjoy to some extent.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I like rudolph...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Flamme said:


> I like rudolph...


Can you receive that in your county?


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

rudolph is ok nice smoothie


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

not bad rudy! i have been experimenting with french toast batter. i use nutmeg in my batter but instead of using milk or heavy cream i have been using the flavored coffee creamers. eg vanilla flavor or filbert flavored of whatever. nice touch.
nice job on that carved butter rudy! ton of butter


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Pugg said:


> Can you receive that in your county?


Sure i can...Via cable...Not just that but 2 years ago when there were floods this fella was in Serbia and made cakes for displaced...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Flamme said:


> Sure i can...Via cable...Not just that but 2 years ago when there were floods this fella was in Serbia and made cakes for displaced...


Do they use subtitles or is it dubbed?


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I always enjoy seeing Jaques Pepin cook. Also, I like The Movable Feast, and America's Test Kitchen, all available from rabbit ears.

Great on pork chops and chicken.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Pugg said:


> Do they use subtitles or is it dubbed?


Subtitles...We are not russians


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Flamme said:


> Subtitles...We are not russians


I know that, but for example children films from foreign counties are dubbed in my country.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Or germans for that matter...I like to hear the actors or in this case a cooks REAL voice...I dont understand why people are bored to read subs...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Flamme said:


> Or germans for that matter...I like to hear the actors or in this case a cooks REAL voice...I dont understand why people are bored to read subs...


Me neither, Germany is hopeless though, they dubbing everything.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I think they should add sound effects to cooking shows. Like when they crack an egg, it goes CRACK! and they pour milk and it goes SPLASH! Then they eat: CRUNCH CRUNCH


----------

